# Poe, child of sadness



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Poe is my first character prop for 2009. She is made with paper mache and celluclay, and was painted with acrylics. 
Poe is the result of an unfortunate run-in with the bottle lady by a desperate young gal by the name of Sarah Jenkins. For the full story and more pix, visit my blog.

http://theshadowfarm.blogspot.com/2009/04/poe.html


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

her hands and feet are perfect! the bottle lady is mean, but we wouldn't have little Poe without her.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

wow!that was great...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Geez, Dave, now I'm not going to want to eat pumpkin seeds any more! Thanks a WHOLE bunch


Neat how you tied that old wives' tale about eating seeds to such a lovely little prop.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Fantastic prop - and story, of course!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Cool prop and story Dave! Now, what became of poor Sarah Jenkins? A Tortured Soul prop maybe?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I am not sure what to say about that one, but I am starting to worry about you a bit.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

That is warped, I love it of course.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome! Just another wonderful creation Dave! BRAVO!!!!!!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Dude your are pretty much the ****! Very inspirational.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

You're just sick Dave, very sick  . Awesome job!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I love your prop, and the story that goes along with her is great. I'll never look at old wive's tales in the same way again.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

sweet


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Love the story of Sarah. Well done (and said), Dave!


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

You need to take all of your creations and your back-stories and make a book out of them. "Mystic tales from the Shadow Farm"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Monstermaker said:


> You need to take all of your creations and your back-stories and make a book out of them. "Mystic tales from the Shadow Farm"


Ooh, ooh, can I be the narrator when it comes out for Books on Tape?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

(edited to remove the double post - that's twice today!!!!)


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Beautiful work Dave..the combination of prop and story is brilliantly cohesive and yes, the concept of a book or even a film based on your props and backstory is very enticing. 

The blog is great as well, love seeing everything all together in the same place, great beyond words.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I like the ideaof a book. The props and backstory are amazing.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I have really enjoyed writing the back stories over the last year or so, and am amazed at how the the story is finding ways to tie together seemingly unrelated characters.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

love these morbid lil characters. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

So sad... so cool though. I love that you always have a back story to go with each prop. It really brings them to life in a unique way.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dave, your artwork reminds me of Dave McKean's art. Maybe you secretly are Dave McKean? I've been a fan of his work from back when he was doing the cover art for Hellblazer and Sandman comics.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Poor poor Poe. Hopefully one day there'll be a follow up story.

Perhaps you could build a creature to eat the bottle lady.


----------

